# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الخلويات وبرامجها >  مسابقة منتدى الخلويات

## معاذ القرعان

السلام عليكم
كيفكم يا حلوين  :Smile: 
اليوم جبتلكم مسابقة 
احزر انواع التلفونات التالية صورها مع اسمائها كاملة
واربح بطاقة شحن من نفس نوع خطك
بس مش اذا واحد حزر ثنتين يحكيلي حوللي دينار لا لازم تعرفهم كلهم
اخر موعد لتقديم الحلول 1/1/2009
واول واحد بقدم الحلول الصحيحة هو بكون الفائز 
وسيتم الاعلان عن النتائج يوم 1/1/2009 

1 
 


2 
 



3 
 



4 
 


5 
 




6
وهاي تلفوني  :Db465236ff:  
 


7 
 


8 
 


9 
 




10

----------


## The Gentle Man

معاذ بدك نوعه كامل ولا شو جنسه

----------


## معاذ القرعان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_معاذ بدك نوعه كامل ولا شو جنسه_




لا نوعه كامل  :Smile:

----------


## The Gentle Man

معاذ الصوره رقم اربعه مو ظاهرة عندي 
عشان هيك ما بقدر اجاوب الكل

----------


## m_vip_991

معاااذ انت عارف شو انواع هالموبايلات  .. ولا كيف ؟ 
ههههههههههههه

وحد الله يا زلمة .. كيف بدك ايانا نطلعها
عالأقل 5  صور .. او 6 

يسلمو ايديك

----------


## معاذ القرعان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_معاذ الصوره رقم اربعه مو ظاهرة عندي 
عشان هيك ما بقدر اجاوب الكل
_





تم تعديل الصورة الرابعة ولا يهمك بس انت جاوب  :Smile:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_vip_991  
_معاااذ انت عارف شو انواع هالموبايلات .. ولا كيف ؟ 

ههههههههههههه 
وحد الله يا زلمة .. كيف بدك ايانا نطلعها
عالأقل 5 صور .. او 6  
يسلمو ايديك_






لا اكيد عارفهم ولا كيف حاطهم هون ....... انت جاوب اللي بتعرفه لحتى نشوف  :Smile:

----------


## The Gentle Man

معاذ 
صحيح 
الصور كثير

----------


## معاذ القرعان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_معاذ 
صحيح 
الصور كثير
_




كيف يعني؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## m_vip_991

السلام عليكم

الأنواع هي كالتالي 

1
LG A7150

2
i-mate sp3

3
LG KP200

4
Panasonic A210

5
Motorola w510

6
Sony Ericsson W700

7
Sony Ericsson K510

8
Nokia 2310

9
Sony Ericsson C 702

10
Nokia 3310



وتقبلو تحياتي
ويعطيكم العافية

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

صديقي معاذ انا خابر فتح وحدق ؟؟
انت حاطط الصور وبدك انواع الموبايلات صح 
بس انت ما انتبهت لاشي مهم انه بكل صوره من الصور على الزاويه السرى للصوره 
يوجد اسم الموقع الذي جبت منه الصور ؟؟ gmrup.com
ف عادي انه افتح على الموقع واطول انواع التلفونات ؟
مسابقه حلوه حلها معها

----------


## m_vip_991

اقتباس:

 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN 					 
_صديقي معاذ انا خابر فتح وحدق ؟؟
انت حاطط الصور وبدك انواع الموبايلات صح 
بس انت ما انتبهت لاشي مهم انه بكل صوره من الصور على الزاويه السرى للصوره 
يوجد اسم الموقع الذي جبت منه الصور ؟؟ gmrup.com
ف عادي انه افتح على الموقع واطول انواع التلفونات ؟
مسابقه حلوه حلها معها

_

مرحبا عمر
الكلمة المكتوبة تحت عالفاضي
ما هو الا موقع لرفع الصور   gmrup.com
افتح عالموقع وشوف .. فما الها دخل

وكمان شو مششششششششششششاااااااان اني جاوبت ؟؟؟؟ 

 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 

انا انتظار ردك معاذ ..  على حلي للصور

----------


## ابن الاردن

_
LG . A7150

 I . MATE SP3

LG . KP 200

PANASONIC A210

MOTOROLA W510

Sony Ericsson W700 (Walkman phone)

Sony Ericsson K510

Nokia 2310

__Sony Ericsson C702

Nokia 3310
_

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_vip_991  
_السلام عليكم

الأنواع هي كالتالي  
1
LG A7150 
2
i-mate sp3 
3
LG KP200 
4
Panasonic A210 
5
Motorola w510 
6
Sony Ericsson W700 
7
Sony Ericsson K510 
8
Nokia 2310 
9
Sony Ericsson C 702 
10
Nokia 3310 


وتقبلو تحياتي
ويعطيكم العافية 
_


 مشكور معاذ مافي صور لجهاز1100I

----------


## النورس الحزين

معاذ الاجوبة صح 
الرجاء الرد

----------


## معاذ القرعان

شكرا للي ردوا على الموضوع بس انا ما ارح احكي انه الاجابات
صح ولا لا الا في اليوم المحدد  :Smile:

----------


## m_vip_991

يعطيك العافية معاذ
الوقت المحدد لاعلان النتائج حاان

برب

----------


## معاذ القرعان

الف مبرووك محمد
الاجابات صحيحه 
وراسلني على الخاص حتى يتم تسليم الجائزه الف مبرووك
وانتظروا المزيد من المسابقات

----------


## m_vip_991

الله يبارك فيك  :Icon31:

----------


## The Gentle Man

مبروك محمد

----------


## m_vip_991

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man 					 
_بروك محمد_

يسلمو يا كبييير

----------


## مالك

بدك ارقام ولا اسامي والله يعطيك العافيه على هل المسابقه كل جهاز جايبو من كوكب
اخوك مالك

----------


## assiamor

:Bl (11): كيف حالكم اخواتي في الله اتمنى تكون بخير        زرو الموقع www.albaraka.monalbum.fr
 :Bl (11):

----------

